# seltsam: java.net.SocketException: Connection reset



## Marce (21. Mai 2005)

Hi,
n Kumpel und ich proggen ein Spiel, das man dann übers internet spielen können soll.

Es hat bis eben alles funktioniert.
Dann auf einmal - aus unerklärlichen Gründen nicht mehr: Beim server kommt eine java.net.SocketException: Connection reset  Exeption ( bei readLine() )Andauernd. Neu eingewählt (zum Test ohne Router - wobeis vorher auch mit getan hat) - wieder.
Wieder mit Router probiert tuts wieder ohne Probleme.

Ich mein iss nich schlimm jetzt tuts wieder *g*
Aber ich will wissen warum?? Warum hats nicht getan und warum tuts wieder. - Ich hab auch bnichts gescheites über diese Exception ( java.net.SocketException: Connection reset  ) gefunden. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, weil es wär schon besch****n, wenn das Spiel halt mal tut oder auch nicht wie es grad bock hat..

Thx Marce


----------



## uNiKoMpLeX (31. Mai 2005)

IOException: "Connection reset" tritt meist dann auf, wenn der Socket des Servers die Verbindung zum Client verliert, noch genauer: Wenn der InputStream des Sockets die Verbindung zum Client verliert. Möglicherweise hat sich dein Modem neu eingewählt oder die Verbindung war zu diesem Zeitpunkt recht schlecht, sodass dass Programm nach einen gewissen Timout gedacht hat, deine Verbindung wäre gekappt.

Lg Daniel


----------

